# KREG Plug cutter



## tony (14 Oct 2017)

Hi Folks , does anyone know of a UK supplier of the Kreg plug cutter , I have just spent a good/bad hour scouring the internet & only found some on ebay which are shipped over from the states , thanks Tony


----------



## MrTeroo (14 Oct 2017)

Is this it?
https://www.bamfordtrading.com/prod...3-pocket-hole-wood-joinery-master-system.html


----------



## tony (14 Oct 2017)

No that is a pocket hole jig & I am looking for the plug jig +cutter to make the plugs , cheers Tony


----------



## NazNomad (14 Oct 2017)

What diameter are the Kreg plugs?

Axminster do a plug cutter for the UJK pocket hole thingy - http://www.axminster.co.uk/ujk-pocket-h ... ter-506504


----------



## Cordy (14 Oct 2017)

Test
Link


Not a solution to your question but I use this method
Buy 9 mm dowel rod from Wickes in 8 ft lengths 

LOOK


----------



## Chris Knight (14 Nov 2017)

One at Amazon at the entirely reasonable price of £601! https://www.amazon.co.uk/KREG-Custom-Pl ... B01N1IUWTM


----------



## Nelsun (14 Nov 2017)

I'm guessing this is the jig you're looking for? I can see it'd be handy in large scale production where grain matching your plugs is key. Couldn't find any UK supplier either I'm afraid.

Trimming dowels as suggested above is an easy way to go. For paint grade work I tend to use 2 part car body filler as it's cheap, quick setting, sands easily and completely fills the hole unlike plugs which invariably leave some small gaps.

Edit: as well as the UJK plug cutter, Trend do a similar idea. Both want a drill press though and produce short dowels if I'm seeing things right. On the plus side, flat ended dowels are a lot easier to whack into the pocket holes as opposed to the Kreg type. Both want flush cutting anyway so dowels win over the angled plugs IMHO.


----------



## tony (14 Nov 2017)

Thanks for all of the advice folks


----------



## Student (23 Nov 2017)

I’ve only just stumbled across this thread. Could I offer a word of warning? The drill bits for Kreg pocket holes are 3/8th inch i.e. 9.53 mm not 9 mm. I did try using some 9 mm dowel from Wickes but they were quite loose in the pocket hole. However, I did lay my hands on some 3/8 inch dowels from here

https://www.toolsandtimber.co.uk/ash-dowels-config-1151

They do them in various wood species.

If you want to see a couple of ways to make your own plugs, there are a couple of videos on You Tube 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvJbpU3NSwU&t=28s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyXbTHsHi6Y


HTH

Martin


----------



## Cordy (23 Nov 2017)

Martin your 2nd video is the one posted earlier in this thread
9mm dowel from Wickes works fine for me 
I might try 9.5 mm sometime soon


----------



## sunnybob (24 Nov 2017)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trend-PH-PC- ... SwAHtaF0Cb
or even cheaper
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TREND-SNAP-P ... SwmOJaAw71

Both in manchester, next day delivery.
I tried using dowels but they show up very badly due to the end grain against the items long grain. The dowels also stood proud after a while as they "grew" upwards in the outside air.


----------



## Cordy (24 Nov 2017)

They both look good Bob, unfortunately I would quickly

1; forget what I had bought this gizmo for
or
2; not be able to find when needed

....meanwhile I am happy with the 9mm x 8 ft dowel rods from my local Wickes

btw, now making an Adirondack chair [you know about them] 
apart from the 10 coach bolts - all fastenings are hidden pocket hole screws - helped along with Cascamite glue


----------



## sunnybob (24 Nov 2017)

oh yeah, i know all about adirondacks, especially blue ones.

It was on the arms that I used the beech dowels to cover the screws. I made a big effort to sand them smooth. By the time the chair was painted, the dowels were slightly proud and are very obvious when sitting in the chair due their height and their end grain.

I used ordinary upva glue on the chairs. 8 months in the blazing sun (yes, do have blazing sun) and heavy rain (we get that as well) and all are holding together perfectly

I since made something else and covered the screws with the type of plug cutter i listed, and they blend in perfectly.


----------



## Cordy (24 Nov 2017)

All my p/h screws are hidden from view - ie under the arms, under the seat slats and behind the vertical slats so that 

the Wigan weather can't attack them directly


----------



## Woody2Shoes (24 Nov 2017)

I don't know if the Veritas tapered plug cutter would be any use - they do imperial 3/8" and others:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/veritas-tape ... rs-ax22401

Cheers, W2S


----------



## sunnybob (24 Nov 2017)

I followed Norms palns which is why the arm support brackets are screwed down from above.
On the bench, I admit i got lazy, I did the arms but there were something like 60 screws still about, so i just left them all visible.
they look quite nice painted blue (lol).


----------



## ScaredyCat (20 Dec 2017)

6 Ways to Plug or Fill Pocket Holes - includes how to make simple plug cutter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_epB_1Dmj5E

I've used the 'Bondo' method for covering counter sunk screw heads on a painted cupboard and it worked really well.


----------



## Cordy (20 Dec 2017)

Good find Cat  
Next time some dowels are required I will use his method (at 4 minutes 50) cutting dowel to correct length 

Tried 3/8 inch dowel from the bay; find little difference to 9 mm dowel from Wickes


----------



## gaz44uk (10 Jan 2018)

Hi. If your still looking I think this is the one your after :-

http://www.yandles.co.uk/pocket-hole-pl ... pcs/p21808


----------

